# Stainless/brass



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Are there any problems with mixing stainless and brass track together outside? I just go a Stainless Wye for 69 bucks for the new layout entrance from the basement.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had my layout set up for about three months. Everything is Aristo Craft brass except the four Aristo Craft Wide Radious Stainless Steel Switches. I used brass track clamps. So far there has been no problem at all. 

Randy


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Will work fine. 

Some track power guys have noticed the train running faster on the stainless sections.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been gradually switching my brass track to stainless. I have not noticed any problems, but I've put anti-corrosion paste on all the joints where I have different metals. I have some brass clamps, for example, on stainless track. I used anti-sieze compound from the auto parts store


On my track the trains tend to slow down a bit on the brass, unless it's just been cleaned. But otherwise no problem


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Great and thanks for the reply's. I want to hand lay my logging railroad and will using code 215 aluminum so I guess going from brass to aluminum should also be ok?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aluminum is much more reactive with dissimilar materials, if you use clamps, I would suggest SS clamps. 

Put grease all over the rail so no water can get trapped. 

Regards, Greg


----------

